# USDA.gov site - Cooking Resource



## PrincessFiona60

Nice Resource:  What's Cooking? USDA Mixing Bowl


----------



## GLC

The Healthy Kids recipe book looks like a really good source book for cooking with kids, not the least because of the very good food photography, which is something that struck me immediately about the site. It all looks appealing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm interested in the cooking for large groups.


----------



## Caslon

Can't help but notice the spartan recipes.

"This recipe has been tested or standardized by USDA, 2010."


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lots of good information.  I have used the Choose My Plate and Healthy Eating on a Budget links for healthy low cost meal and shopping ideas that help keep my budget in line.  None of the information is ground breaking, it just helps to get me out of a rut and start thinking about the possibilities that exist.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I read through the Healthy Lunches cookbooks, these are recipes created by kids and there are some really good ones.

Simple, basic information is a good thing.


----------

